# Juice Changes.



## TylerD (8/7/14)

Have anyone found their juice change or "settle" in after a day or two?
Why I'm asking is I have experienced this with 2 juices thus far.
Tarks poison and VO Whirling Dervish
At fist the Poison tasted like a Rum and Maple pipe and now it is something toatally different. Not a bad diffence.
The Whirling Dervish changed from a Spice shop to a creamy cinnamon heaven.

Anyone experienced things like this?


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/7/14)

Steeping works , who knew !!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/14)

Yip, experienced this with VK4, for the first week I was getting a very powerful honey flavour, which was pretty awesome, the next week the honey was gone and I was getting a buttery salted caramel which was even awesomer!

When I tried Boba's Bounty for the first time I was getting raisins for the first day, now the raisins have left me and I'm getting more of a licorice type of flavour.


----------



## Silver (8/7/14)

Hi @TylerD 

Good point you are making there.

I have experienced slight changes in the juice over time - but not radical changes in the flavour - just perhaps a slight muting of one of the flavours or an enhancement of something else.

A recent example for me was Witchers Brew Blackbird. Initially it was a "milky" tobacco that tasted a bit like those milk bottle sweets. It was nice but not amazing. Then after about 2 days - it became a bit more "tobaccoey" and I enjoyed it more and more. That initial taste I had was not "tasted" again. Its been a few weeks now so when I try it again, who knows, I may initially experience it like I did the first time...

Strange - I guess it has a lot to do with our taste buds - and we are all quite unique in that regard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/14)

I suppose it also can have something to do with steeping, "settling in" of the coil and wick - as well as the battery level if on a mech... 

But I think it also has to do with how your tastebuds "tune in" to a flavour. Maybe after a while, they mute some of the flavours or shut them off. Probably more to do with how the brain interprets the taste signals than the tastebuds themselves. Aah, quite a complex thing I guess... LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Steeping works , who knew !!


Not talking about a week. It is like a matter of first toot at night and then the next morning. 1 night steeping . Fckn awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @TylerD
> 
> Good point you are making there.
> 
> ...


Only these two juices it happened with. Maybe it's just the complex flavours that start to shine through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Not talking about a week. It is like a matter of first toot at night and then the next morning. 1 night steeping . Fckn awesome!


 
I don't think it has anything to do with steeping. I'm coining this as "Bud Shock".
This happened to me with Whirling Dervish too.

My first few toots off Dervish I thought: What the hell was he thinking.

I e-mailed Lincoln and he replied: "Wait"

The next day I replied: Dude - this stuff is off the chain!

Since I don't taste cinnamon much my taste buds did not expect it and it was kind of new. As soon as they adjust - BOOM. Dervish is quickly becoming my new No. 1

Edit: Many guys have this experience with Blackbird as the authentic wet cigar leave taste really is like nothing we've ever tried before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with steeping. I'm coining this as "Bud Shock".
> This happened to me with Whirling Dervish too.
> 
> My first few toots off Dervish I thought: What the hell was he thinking.
> ...


Thanks! I shall call it "Bud shock" then. It is exactlly what happened!
I love this VOWD!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks! I shall call it "Bud shock" then. It is exactlly what happened!
> I love this VOWD!


 
Happy to hear that mate. Killed 30ML in just under two days. I can vape that forever. I didn't experience any vapors tongue either. All these juices are pre-steeped way before we even get them, so steeping really is not a factor here. It's happening in the mouth and what's really cool is that these food techs are aware of it when they make it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

You have a new order.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

ROFL @TylerD
Stocking up for the winter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (8/7/14)

Creamy cinnamon heaven. I would tap her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> ROFL @TylerD
> Stocking up for the winter?


----------



## Andre (8/7/14)

Yip, you are spot on, @TylerD. For me with the Dervish at least, but I want my spice kick back! Poison stayed more or less the same for me. Blackbird I tasted a musky note with the first tank, which disappeared with the second tank - loved the second tank. And I have experienced it with some other juices too. "Bud shock" works for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

TylerD said:


>


 
Will be there in the morning.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Will be there in the morning.


Thanks Revn! You're super quick!


----------



## TylerD (9/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yip, you are spot on, @TylerD. For me with the Dervish at least, but I want my spice kick back! Poison stayed more or less the same for me. Blackbird I tasted a musky note with the first tank, which disappeared with the second tank - loved the second tank. And I have experienced it with some other juices too. "Bud shock" works for me.


I actually got a bit of a spice kick this morning again. FYI. Think you might get it again at some stage Andre.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

